# Handheld GPS



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey everyone -

As many of you know, I do a LOT of mountain biking and hiking. Because of that, I've been looking into getting a handheld GPS.

I'd like something that:

-Can run off it's own rechargeable battery pack-I don't really like messing with double and triple-A batteries.

-Has pre-loaded or can easily get detailed topographic maps of the Western MA area.

- Is under $350, the cheaper the better.

Anyone know of anything like that? I've looked at some 250-300 dollar ones that will go to the point of overlaying satellite imagery of where you are. That's just cool!

Battery life is a concern. A typical excursion lasts about 6 hours, so I'd like to have a GPS that could live that long. I don't need to be watching it every second, but I'd like it to just sit with the screen or backlight off and track my route for a good amount of time.

Any suggestions/input will be appreciated!

Thanks!

Joe

EDIT: I'm looking a bit at this one http://www.magellangps.com/products/product.asp?prodID=2169&SEGID=425&tab=0&ajaxlink=2169:learnmore (I'd get the Triton 400 Adventurepack)


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

joe,
something like this multi-use might be a thought also:
http://www.pcworld.com/article/152570/cell_phone_gps_app_smackdown.html


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Garmin eTrex Legend® Cx Waterproof Handheld GPS

Garmin eTrex Legend HCx Waterproof Handheld GPS

They are both "Waterproof, so it can withstand the elements or an accidental dunk in water." so if you drop in in the water you can take it back out and keep using it. The one has mount to hook it to in your car also and they have a arm strap too. So you have many way to carry and use it and for $199.00 or less that is not a bad deal.

I have not looked at other sites but this should help you out in knowing what is out there.

Now ones that show just were your at can really help if you get lost I guess to use and get your way out. No matter what type it is make sure you know how to use it.

My dad got a more basic one where you have I think put in the data like where you start from etc but he never learned how to use it so has a new GPS he has never used. 
So ones that can show you where to go on a map can make it so much more easy then just seeing "Latitude 38.61°N and Longitude 121.27°W (Elev. 118 ft)".

Also look at what info you can save on them to see how many places you can mark and if you can mark and save info for more then one place. That way if you go to the same place again you can have places already mark so you can get right back to the same spot again.
Like they say...Track log: 10,000 points, 20 saved tracks.
So guess that mean you can save up to 20 places and 10,000 points in those 20 places. 
Don't have or never use one but I know they do a lot and others may do a lot more.

Magellan Triton 500 Electronic Compass & Barometer

Sonocaddie V300 Color Golf GPS


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Take a look at the Delorme PN-20 & PN-40

http://www.delorme.com/default.aspx


----------



## name is guy (Feb 12, 2009)

I have an old Garmin etrex that thing works great for out on fishing boats
they do take double AA batteries though, you can find them at your local pawn for very cheap ive seen mine for 30 bucks also try ebay you wont need to buy them things brand new there very very tough for plastic.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

I ended up buying a DeLorme PN-20, without the li-ion battery for now. It looked like it had the best maps, durability, and, well, everything for the dollar. I'll have it Friday if Fedex doesn't lie.

Thanks for all the input!


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

Got it, it's VERY cool. Satellite reception is excellent-it grabs 6+ satellites within 20 seconds or so every time, even in the middle of the woods with a pretty thick canopy. If I grab the satellites outside and come inside, it'll hold 4 or so satellites if by a window. 

Current speed listed is dead-on, and location seems to be within 10-15 feet of where I am. Elevation seems to be no more than 10 feet off, and though people complain about slow maps, they seem to load acceptably fast for me.

The maps included are very good. They show roads and trails accurately, and have great coloring and contours.

I plan on buying the aerial and USGS topo data for my town, and probably Mt. Greylock with the included 140$ worth of vouchers. If I like the aerial and USGS stuff enough, I'll probably buy a subscription.

The AA batteries have great life, so I probably won't get a li-ion pack, but I plan to get the mountain bike mount and if I can find a belt clip thing, I'll do that as well. 

I didn't go off in the woods too much today, just took it with me on the bike this morning.

Probably Monday (sunday's forecast is to pour here) I'll go find me some geocaches!

For what it's worth, I loaded just the Massachusetts/CT/RI topos on it for now and they take up about 70 MB. I'll use mostly Massachusetts, but on occasion I wander off into Vermont or New York state. I'll probably load all of New England and eastern New York onto it eventually, but I was in too much of a hurry to run off and use it to bother today.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

That sure does seem to be a great one so it should do all you need and more. Did it not have a belt clip thing or was that the arm strip it had you could get.


----------



## daniel_b2380 (Jan 31, 2003)

joe,
have you played with it enough yet to have any idea of the battery life with just the regular batteries?


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

I've used it about 3 and a half hours for about a half hour at a time with the backlight on constantly (playing with settings) and the battery gauge still shows the batteries as being fully charged. I'll let you know when I do manage to kill them or when the gauge goes down any.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

hewee said:


> That sure does seem to be a great one so it should do all you need and more. Did it not have a belt clip thing or was that the arm strip it had you could get.


It came with a lanyard, but no belt clip. I did find a belt pouch that it fits perfectly in, I just need to play with it a bit and make sure it doesn't destroy my signal. Generally, I can hold 6-8 satellites without a problem, and it only needs four to have a good fix.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Good to hear you found belt pouch. Maybe you can make one out of leather and have the belt clip made just right for it and for you to use it.


----------



## jp1203 (Jul 21, 2005)

That's a good idea. The one I have will suffice for now, but it definitely isn't perfect, considering that although the GPS fits well in the pouch, it's a bit obnoxious to keep on my belt.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

Yea and I got to thinking you could out a nice hole with the metal ring on it at the top to put the belt clip but also make something for the bottom part so if you riding you bike you can still keep it on the belt clip but have a strap for the bottom part so you can look down and see it on your lap as your riding around.


----------



## AleciaBrent (Aug 21, 2008)

Thats a good idea I too have a Garmin eTrex, which works well in the boat and in the truck, battery life is better than I expected it to be. . I agree with all the posts that it's a good medium feature unit. If you want to buy a GPS unit for under $200 this is the better choice. I have a several Garmin GPS units, GPS V, GPS III and just picked up the eTrex Legend.


----------



## name is guy (Feb 12, 2009)

by any chance would anybody know if there's a way the old etrex can be used for city use like the garmin nuvi. my old etrex would get maybe 2 satellites at best around tall buildings ,i would love that thing if i can get it to work like my nuvi i hate carrying that big thing around sometimes ,i like the etrex size.

by the way what the difference between the car nuvi and the etrex i dont see why they dont do the same thing ,they do work the same way dont they?


----------

